# Rat - Mice Cubes?



## Vixen (Feb 23, 2008)

Just wondering where people get these from, am interested in buying a bulk pack but have been to all the local petshops, feedbarn etc and they dont stock any. Have seen some for sale on some pet supplies sites but the postage is $30. Any help?


----------



## Hetty (Feb 23, 2008)

Your local produce place should have them.


----------



## mr black (Feb 23, 2008)

I ordered in a 20kg bag from pet stock. Cost about $23. Hope that helps


----------



## blackthorn (Feb 23, 2008)

I get mine from Capalaba produce. $24.90 for a 20Kg bag. You have to ask for it though, they don't stock it on the shelves, they keep them out back. I think there's a place in Acacia Ridge that sells it too.


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2008)

You could consider something else like Bio-mare.... which is what i use.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 23, 2008)

Australis said:


> You could consider something else like Bio-mare.... which is what i use.


 
How much do they cost you? Theres a place nearby that stocks some.

Are they suitable as a stable with no added veggies etc, and for both mice and rats?


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2008)

I think its something like $30 or so for 20kg.
Only using it myself for rats, so cant comment
on how it would go with mice.

i dont add veggies, just the cubes...


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 23, 2008)

What do cats put in their drinks?
Micecubes.


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> What do cats put in their drinks?
> Micecubes.




errr


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 23, 2008)

..... just leave it be


----------



## Helikaon (Feb 23, 2008)

i just got my local produce to order them in i get riverina laboratory mouse and rat cubes. it is 22.50 per 20 kg. 


then yeah they get lots of other crap, Vegies and the likes.


----------



## rumpig (Feb 23, 2008)

nerang stock feed has 20kg bags for about $25 try there


----------



## herptrader (Feb 23, 2008)

Your local "Stock and Feed" supplier should be able to get them.

I get my from Telfords in Dandenong.


----------



## Vixen (Feb 25, 2008)

Just been to the produce store to check out the horse pellets, they stock the biomare @ $26 for 25 kilo which is good, but I saw another called Barastoc Breed n Grow :

http://www.agriproducts.com.au/agri/Horse-breed_n_grow.html

I just thought it might be better as it has a higher percentage of protein, would this be ok to use instead of biomare, or does biomare have some extra goodies that I didnt see that are better for rats and mice? Plus its $17 for 20kg


----------



## hornet (Feb 25, 2008)

i use bio-mare aswell, well i dont have rats anymore so just have 3/4 of a bag of biomare sitting in the shed lol.


----------



## vs380kw (Feb 25, 2008)

just feed them healthy dog biscuits and feed vegies often, you never see dog biscuits with insect growing in it but will find lots of brands, companies of rodent cubes and so on will have things growing in them as there grains just a thought


----------



## nuthn2do (Feb 25, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Just been to the produce store to check out the horse pellets, they stock the biomare @ $26 for 25 kilo which is good, but I saw another called Barastoc Breed n Grow :
> 
> http://www.agriproducts.com.au/agri/Horse-breed_n_grow.html
> 
> I just thought it might be better as it has a higher percentage of protein, would this be ok to use instead of biomare, or does biomare have some extra goodies that I didnt see that are better for rats and mice? Plus its $17 for 20kg


Ridley / Barastoc make rat and mouse cubes, go back to that produce store and ask. If they don't have they will get
http://www.agriproducts.com.au/agri/lifestyle_rat_and_mouse.html


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 25, 2008)

Aus Organics at Greenmount near Toowoomba have their own rodent cubes..
Get a few mates together and buy a pallet...its good value


----------



## herptrader (Feb 25, 2008)

GR2 is specially formulated for rats and mice. You are unlikely to keep your small rodents as healthy feeding them a diet formulated for other species. Dog biscuits for example can have a higher fat content which is ok for dogs but not as good for rodents. I, for one, tend to avoid feeding obese animals to my herps. Another aspect of GR2 is the hardness, required to wear down rodents teeth.

I know that Brian (of the Herp Shop), who has a professional background in managing university animal houses, has collected the data to indicate that the Baristock GR2 cubes are the most cost efficient option for breeding mice and rats.

I breed my own food for my herps, in part to manage the quality of what my herps get fed.


----------



## Hetty (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can only get GR2s in Victoria.


----------



## vs380kw (Feb 25, 2008)

*WRONG* 




Hetty said:


> I'm pretty sure you can only get GR2s in Victoria.


----------



## Hetty (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I said I'm _pretty _sure  I know there are other Baristock cubes/cylinders available in NSW, like Gordons and the normal Baristock cubes.

Where can you get GR2s in Sydney?


----------



## vs380kw (Feb 25, 2008)

there was a thread last year about GR2 rodent feed last year a couple of people is sydney said i few places where it can be bought. search for rodent feed and that should find you the thread



Hetty said:


> Well, I said I'm _pretty _sure  I know there are other Baristock cubes/cylinders available in NSW, like Gordons and the normal Baristock cubes.
> 
> Where can you get GR2s in Sydney?


----------

